

Current web style - mcxx
http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/current-style.cfm

======
mynameishere
I guess since the point of most websites is to deliver content, style should
really just make that easy, and not annoy people. But still...seems like
websites are getting more uniform (especially the examples we see there).

Last website I made, I just copied an old .css file, made 5 minutes worth of
changes, BANG, style. I'm pretty sure that's the industry standard process.

------
rms
This is a great site, they do indeed sum up the current style in web design.

------
weel
The points made are mostly quite sensible, which is why it's funny that the
site itself looks a little jumpy...

